# Ich brauche HIlfe bei einer Schulaufgabe



## Sautier (3. Jan 2007)

Hi 

mein Lehrer hat uns folgende Aufgabe gegeben:

Die Zahl von Automobile in Deutschland nimmt stetig zu. Ein Wissenschaftler will berechnen, wie viele Autos es in Deutschland in einer bestimmten Zahl von Jahren geben wird.
Erstelle das benötigte Formular und den dazugehörigen Programmtext.Verwende dabei eine for-Schleife und die Formel für begrenztes Wachstum: K = Wachstum * (Höchstwert - Kalt)

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen, da ich nicht viel Ahnung habe!!
Vorab schon einmal vielen vielen Dank

_[Edit by Beni: verschoben]_


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jan 2007)

Hausaufgaben lösen wir nicht.
Mach erst einen Ansatz und melde dich bei konkreten Problemen.


----------



## The_S (4. Jan 2007)

Oder wende dich an die Jobbörse gegen cash ...


----------



## Ark (4. Jan 2007)

Da steht doch eigentlich schon alles da. Die Grundlagen zu Java hast Du hoffentlich schon durchgekaut; dann brauchst Du nur noch abzuschreiben, was da steht. So schwer ist das gar nicht. 

MfG
Ark


----------

